# Seachem Product FAN



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I do like what Seachem have to offer in their range of products.
I currently use - prime, matrix and alert strips in all my tanks/filters. 
Just wondered what you guys/gals use from Seachem and what you couldn't do with out from them..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nothing whatsoever.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I use prime and metroplex. I think that's about it.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use Safe, Purigen, and Metroplex, plus some others. Could I do without them? Sure, I guess. Whether there are other comparable products out there I don't know but I believe the Seachem products I use are very good.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

ken31cay said:


> I use Safe, Purigen, and Metroplex, plus some others. Could I do without them? Sure, I guess. Whether there are other comparable products out there I don't know but I believe the Seachem products I use are very good.


I agree; SeaChem makes reliably high-quality products.

For water chemistry, I use SeaChem Safe, Cichlid Lake Salt, and Tanganyika Buffer in all my tanks, which together with an aragonite substrate result in a stable pH~9. There are less expensive ways to do this, but the SeaChem reagents cost a small fraction of the value of my fish collection. I also use Purigen in some of my filters, especially with messy fishes like _Tropheus_.

I rarely need to use medication, but have found that SeaChen Paraguard is an effective prophylactic treatment for recently imported wild-caught fishes, if indicated.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Prime, flourish npk, flourish comprehensive, flourish iron, flourish excel occasionally, flourish purigen occasionally, paraguard for quarantining fish, metroplex, kanaplex, and focus. I love seachem.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

sir_keith said:


> For water chemistry, I use SeaChem Safe, Cichlid Lake Salt, and Tanganyika Buffer in all my tanks, which together with an aragonite substrate result in a stable pH~9. There are less expensive ways to do this, but the SeaChem reagents cost a small fraction of the value of my fish collection. I also use Purigen in some of my filters, especially with messy fishes like _Tropheus_.


I use their Cichlid Lake Salt, along with epsom salt and baking soda in my buffer solution. Regarding cost vs. value of fish, I agree.



> ...SeaChen Paraguard is an effective prophylactic treatment for recently imported wild-caught fishes, if indicated.


My Discus supplier swore by this for all his incoming stock.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

ken31cay said:


> sir_keith said:
> 
> 
> > For water chemistry, I use SeaChem Safe, Cichlid Lake Salt, and Tanganyika Buffer in all my tanks, which together with an aragonite substrate result in a stable pH~9. There are less expensive ways to do this, but the SeaChem reagents cost a small fraction of the value of my fish collection. I also use Purigen in some of my filters, especially with messy fishes like _Tropheus_.
> ...


Just a little PSA, Seachem Paraguard does NOT get rid of snails from plants. They somehow survive. Shrimp die within a few minutes in a dip concentration. It does seem to do a good job of getting rid of parasites and other nasties on fish though.


----------

